# Just an idea for something that might be fun to do at TPF.



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Had an idea the other day and thought I'd bring it up to all of you.

I call it the "Who Took the Photo?". The premise is simple: Anyone TPF member who wants to participate will choose an image of their own. They strip the EXIF data (or I can strip... makes me no nevermind) from the file, and upload it to where I can download it. Just make it your finished edit and as a JPEG.

*Also, please select an image that you haven't posted before.*

You then PM me a link to the uploaded image, I'll download it and post it under the above thread title. But I will not post whose image is shown.

Now for the fun part: Everyone gets to guess whose image it is, based on nothing more than the image itself. No EXIF data, no camera settings or gear used, no post steps.... just the image alone.

A thread will run for, say, a week before the member comes forth and claims the image.

Any takers?


----------

